# Things to do in Mexico City



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ever since we bought our home in Tepoztlán 6 years ago, people in Canada (unless they’re Latin American) invariably ask if it’s by the beach. Sometimes they just presume it is, as if Mexico is all one big beach resort and the rest of the country nonexistent. But increasingly when I say it’s in the central highlands, just an hour south of Mexico City, people reply that they’ve heard great things about Mexico City as a destination for a quick getaway. I’ve had a couple of colleagues do a long weekend or a week there, and both came back “encantadas”. 

Here is a link I just came across for events and things to do in Mexico City. From a brief perusal, I find the Spanish version more in-depth and extensive. The English version is more the “Top Ten Attractions” type of info. Just for July there are so many cultural events and festivals, including the “Festival Chilandog” (dog festival promoting “responsible pet ownership”) this weekend, including free sterilization of pets on Sunday. Later this month there is a Sneaker Festival (celebrating that iconic footwear). 

There will be a “Turibus Turicervecero”, a tour bus taking participants around the city to sample various artisanal beers. There are many theatrical, musical, art, dance and food events, parades, festivals, along with so many museums. According to Fundación UNAM Mexico City has 170 museums and 43 galleries. The “Mexico Desconocido” website states this is the highest number of museums anywhere in the world (in other places I read it was the 2nd highest). It sometimes seems Mexico City has a museum for every theme. Do you love Ramen noodles? There’s a Ramen museum. For dessert you can go to the chocolate museum. Google museums in Mexico City and you will see all that’s on offer. As the saying goes in Spanish, “Cada loco con su tema.”

Anyway, in case anyone is interested in checking out upcoming events or other attractions in CDMX, here are the links. If you can manage Spanish, I recommend it for more detailed and eclectic information. 

https://www.timeoutmexico.mx/ciudad-de-mexico/que-hacer/eventos-en-julio-en-la-ciudad-de-mexico

https://www.timeout.com/mexico-city


----------

